# Zombie Apocalypse!!!



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 5, 2010)

So i made a little instrumental story song that i thought i'd share i call it 
*Zombie Apocalypse - The Mall*

While you listen think of yourself walking into a mall and seeing how  its completely empty... how quiet and still the air is... while zombies  could be around the corner... the devastation 



  The Theme/Story goes as follows:
  -Entrance to mall [00:00 - 00:57]
-Devastation [00:58 - 01:55]
-First Encounter / Epic Horde Battle [01:56 - 03:15]
-Survival or Last Breath (depends on how you see it) [03:16 - 04:00]
  Please Leave Feedback! and share ideas of your own!


http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/360498

all this info is on the page its self 
tell me what you guys think

ill upload it to the audio section of FA aswell

EDIT: Heres the FA link --> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4416748/


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

i like the pick up for the horde battle. its not bad and overall id say a 4


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 6, 2010)

haha thanks xD yeah its not amazing but i thought it would be a fun idea to make plus i uploaded it to newgrounds so that people who need music like that for a zombie flash could use it


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

SNiPerWolF said:


> i uploaded it to newgrounds so that people who need music like that for a zombie flash could use it


 
thats a good idea. it gets your name out there and if people like it and use it, thus they want more


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 6, 2010)

im a singer but i have fun doing instrumental tracks


----------



## BlueEevee (Sep 20, 2010)

Really good, the mall entrance seemed a little too long though


----------

